# Chevy Cruze Bodykits



## cruze4me (Oct 8, 2010)

Has anyone had any luck with ordering the bodykit for the Chevy Cruze from Vinitia?

I'm interested in the kit, but have never heard of the company... but nervous about ordering.

Viniati 2011 Chevy Cruze Body Kits, Bodykits, Custom Body Kit, Wide Bodykit for Charger|tC|Camaro|Mustang|Cruze


----------



## Inline4_driver (Jul 23, 2010)

Never heard of them. Id google their name to see any reviews about them.


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

I like the idea of body kits; not that I'm going to alter my Cruze's outward appearance anytime soon.


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

Really like the kits they have!

Maybe contact one of your local aftermarket shops and see if they can order from them. Might get a better impression of the company if a true shop, instead of an individual, tries to purchase from them.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

The kits they have are nice. i've never heard of the brand either but they come up a lot when you look up body kits for the cruze. I'm interested in their catback. The actual image doesn't look like it'd go on the cruze very easy... I mean without a lift


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I like the pricing for the R8 Headlights. Just concerned about the quality


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Where is this company located? Ill try contacting a sales rep because i am also looking around for a good quality front lip. they have an awesome selection for most chevy cars.....and a lot of styles for our Cruzes!  great start for bodykits, great prices also!


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

California. The worse case with the headlights need resealed


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I wonder if those headlights are plug n play for us cruzes

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

Probably are contact the seller. They should just need bolted in and you're good to go. 

Like I said a lot of the time when you get headlights like these all they need is resealed bc most of the time they use crappy sealant.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Did anyone get any info about these bodykits and if they are compatible with US standard cruzes?


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

I can contact the seller in a bit. Since they are based out of california I'd say tht they can be put on us cruzes


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

I contacted them via contact us on the site about the body kits. Just fro a few glances you can order directly through them and they generally ship within 24 hrs.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

Alright I contacted them about the body kits yes they will work on the US cruze. As for the headlights no one from the states bought them so he couldn't tell me if they are plug and play


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Alright perfect, thanks. Im really interested in some body kits , they haver some nice quality stuff on their website. Too bad we don't know 100% about the headlights.......... 






Dpedraza said:


> Alright I contacted them about the body kits yes they will work on the US cruze. As for the headlights no one from the states bought them so he couldn't tell me if they are plug and play


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

**Edit: Just looked them up and happy to see that they're within a 2 hour drive. If they allow walk ins I'll let you guys know so I can ask any questions you guys have when I go up (probably wont be for a week or two though).


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah that sucks they responded back pretty quick which I thought was cool. 

Smurfenstein when or if you go can you check out their catback? I didn't get a response about that


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Can you find out if any front lip skirts from them fit on US cruzes with RS package , thanks bro


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Looking at what I have planned I might be able to go Friday.

Anything in particular you want to know about the catback Dped?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Can you ask for my if the viniati pro front body lip fits a RS US bumper. Thanks buddy


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah I gotcha RS. And i'm definitely going tomorrow. answers will be posted tomorrow night.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

sweeeeeet! 
thanks bro

QUOTE=Smurfenstein;60841]Yeah I gotcha RS. And i'm definitely going tomorrow. answers will be posted tomorrow night.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Something came up at home and I wasn't able to make the trip. I'm going to try again on monday.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

You ever go up there?


----------

